# Building New home, Need advise re Atmos



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

I am wired for 7.1,
LCR, SW, Inceiling x4.
How can i add extra wiring to makke it 7.1.2 for atmos


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Could you be a little more specific about your setup? It looks like your surround and rear speakers are in the ceiling? If so, Atmos will probably not make a noticeable improvement for you.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Could you be a little more specific about your setup? It looks like your surround and rear speakers are in the ceiling? If so, Atmos will probably not make a noticeable improvement for you.


Yes, u got it.
In my set up I could not accommodate rears on the floor


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you have the option to mount your rear speakers in the rear wall? In an ideal setup, it's the separation between the standard 5.1 or 7.1 speakers and the height/ceiling speakers that creates the Atmos experience. If the surround and height speakers are in the same plane, you won't completely get the intended 3D effect.

Although Onkyo isn't the only brand offering Atmos HT gear, they have a very detailed page explaining the setup here: http://dolbyatmos.onkyousa.com/

If you opt to install Atmos height speakers, just wire them the same way as all the others. They will have their own set of outputs on an Atmos-capable receiver. Onkyo and Pioneer (so far) will also offer Atmos enabled speakers that could be added to (or replace) your front speakers. They direct the Atmos sounds at the ceiling and rely on the reflections to create the sense of sound coming from above.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Do you have the option to mount your rear speakers in the rear wall? In an ideal setup, it's the separation between the standard 5.1 or 7.1 speakers and the height/ceiling speakers that creates the Atmos experience. If the surround and height speakers are in the same plane, you won't completely get the intended 3D effect.
> 
> Although Onkyo isn't the only brand offering Atmos HT gear, they have a very detailed page explaining the setup here: http://dolbyatmos.onkyousa.com/
> 
> If you opt to install Atmos height speakers, just wire them the same way as all the others. They will have their own set of outputs on an Atmos-capable receiver. Onkyo and Pioneer (so far) will also offer Atmos enabled speakers that could be added to (or replace) your front speakers. They direct the Atmos sounds at the ceiling and rely on the reflections to create the sense of sound coming from above.


great! I am considering B&W CMCC LCRS FOR FLRC, and inceiling for surround. let me see if we can accommodate rear surrounds on wall and leave ceiling wiring for Atmos add on.
what would u say


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

So if I understand correctly, you are planning:

front LCR: in-wall
Surround L/R: in-ceiling?
Rear L/R: in-wall
Atmos L/R: in-ceiling

If you have the wall space, the best option would be a 7.1 base setup all in-wall, and utilize the ceiling speaker locations for Atmos. Like this:
(floor plan from above, top of image is front wall)









If you can't do that, start with a 5.1 system in-wall and add your Atmos in-ceiling, something like this:









or this, if you can't do in-walls on the sides:









In any case, the only speakers in the ceiling should be the Atmos channels for best results.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

My bad Peter 
Here we go.
I am planing front LCR CC CM series B&W so they will be on shelf or on wall. I am debating for CM5 VS CC for right and left.( book shelf)
Currently I am wired for 2 sets of in ceiling B&W for 7.1 set up.
I was looking at my space and looked like I can possibly accommodate one pair of rear surround on the wall front firing or possibly 3 in 6.1 configuration thus sparing the ceiling for Atmos set up. I will add a set up configuration panorama for u to review




'


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> So if I understand correctly, you are planning: front LCR: in-wall Surround L/R: in-ceiling? Rear L/R: in-wall Atmos L/R: in-ceiling If you have the wall space, the best option would be a 7.1 base setup all in-wall, and utilize the ceiling speaker locations for Atmos. Like this: (floor plan from above, top of image is front wall) If you can't do that, start with a 5.1 system in-wall and add your Atmos in-ceiling, something like this: or this, if you can't do in-walls on the sides: In any case, the only speakers in the ceiling should be the Atmos channels for best results.


 I don't have luxury of right wall;(


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, that makes sense now. I wasn't sure about the side walls. In your space, to incorporate Atmos and get the best 3D effect I would recommend the following setup if you can add speakers to the rear wall.










This would get you very close to the ideal Atmos 5.1.4 layout. Front speakers should be at ear level or close to the level of your screen. Surround left and right should be a couple feet above ear level. Atmos speakers obviously in the ceiling.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Ok, that makes sense now. I wasn't sure about the side walls. In your space, to incorporate Atmos and get the best 3D effect I would recommend the following setup if you can add speakers to the rear wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic.
Now let's see if a sound track has 7.1 channel how this speaker arrangement shall handle that?
Would u mind recommending complete set using B&W CM5 as front right and left.
Thanks


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

zibawal said:


> Fantastic. Now let's see if a sound track has 7.1 channel how this speaker arrangement shall handle that? Would u mind recommending complete set using B&W CM5 as front right and left. Thanks


I believe the 7.1 mix also includes a 5.1 mix that contains all the audio content but down mixes it into 5.1 channels. I'm less familiar with those details, but I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be missing anything. Depends on your Blu-ray player and receiver of course. I think you will gain more from the Atmos speakers than you would from rear surrounds personally. Take a look at the B&W CI series of in-wall/in-ceiling speakers. They have several different configurations and should be a pretty good match to your CM speakers up front.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

be prepared for some balancing issues if as you say you don't have a right wall


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is my set up and gives u idea. How can I attach a picture on mobile app







I think I am going to keep my ML QUEST LCR, use Helos in ceiling and now what shall I use on wall for rear surrounds?
Btw is there any advantage of using Helis 22 vs 12?


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Andre said:


> be prepared for some balancing issues if as you say you don't have a right wall


Andre I thought with Auyssey I can overcome any adversity?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

As Bones once said:

D#$n it Jim, I'm a Doctor, Not a magician


----------

